# 8 foot shelf takes 16 feet of rail, what do I want?



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Hey Y'all;

For an 8 foot indoor display and running shelf for my HLW Sparky trolley loco I want to assemble the track myself using rail on wood ties.
Have built HO gauge track with different size ties for HO, On30, Gn15 so understand the principles of making track.
Have so far had only Bachmann train set track in G.

8 foot shelf takes 16 feet of rail, what do I want?
Where does one get just rail?
That small of quantity? 


later,
Forrest


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

One can just buy the rail or you can buy track sections. Either use Aristo brass track or USAT track. Later RJD


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

I'm looking for just rail and being a rank amateur at large scale haven't a clue where to get just rail. 

Have heard there's aluminum rail, brass rail, and something else. 

This is a short indoor segment which will be painted and ballasted and I'd like something where railhead would look silver like real thing.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought a tube of rail once, after shipping realized it would have been cheaper to buy 5ft sections and strip the ties off and sale them.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I have had good results on two portable railways with Sunset Valley track. I used brass which won't meet your criterion of the shiny silver top but aluminum would. It is easy to mask the railhead, spray the rest and then clean the top. 
I just checked their website svrronline.com and see that you can get 6' lengths of aluminum rail for $3.95 each. They also have several types of tie strips which slide right on and may meet your needs vs. hand laying. 
Check it out, 
Tom


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Forrest, 

I have a bunch of aluminum code 250 rail on wooden and Llagas 1/24th ties recovered from my old garden layout. (It needs a good home so the price is right.) It is in 6' lengths, but i could cut it to 4' or whatever. 

Email me if you want some.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

If it is only a display, contact Train-Li for their new line of plastic rail and American ties in different colors. 
Plastic rail is much cheaper than metal to buy and less weight for shipping costs. Also very flexible without using a bender!!!


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, you have an email. 

Larry


----------

